# Anyone Have One Of These?



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Is bigger better? This is one of my ity bity hand planes. It's a Stanley 12-101, that I picked up at a flea market for $1. It gets used quite a bit.
.








.
Another one of my little ones, that is a great plane, is my Stanley 90 bull nose. I didn't get it at a flea market (unfortunately). 
.




















 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*This lil guy is handy!*

:smile:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes.









I find this one pretty handy too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> :smile:


What brand is that one?



Daren said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The top one looks like a Stanley, is the bottom one a Stanley?












 







.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> The top one looks like a Stanley, is the bottom one a Stanley?
> 
> .


The top one is a Stanley 12-101 just like yours (and like yours picked up for a buck at a yard sale)
The second one is totally unmarked, no clue who or where it was made.(I can't even remember where I got it now) Decent little plane for a lot of small things. For example I do quite a bit of resto work and it seems I often need to fix a sticky drawer/door and I always grab that little dude to just take a hair off. Or in my own builds of small boxes and such.

.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I have none quite that small. I almost bought a smaller, even cuter one about two months ago. It was a brass framed plane about the size of my thumb with about 1/2" blade. I saw it at an estate sale in a tool box with a handful of damaged and cheapie junk tools, such as rounded out phillips screwdrivers and Chinese sockets. 

They wouldn't sell me just the mini plane and the beat up tool box and crappy tools just didn't seem worth $25 to me. Honestly though, I've been kicking myself ever since. That beautiful plane had to have been worth the price by itself.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Is bigger better? This is one of my ity bity hand planes. It's a Stanley 12-101, that I picked up at a flea market for $1. It gets used quite a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


I have a plane exactly like the first one and have had it for years, I bought it new, I think around 1972, for about a dollar or there abouts and have gotten a $100 worth of use out of it, I love that little plane. That is a nice little plane in your second picture.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> What brand is that one?


 
I have no idea, I bought it many years ago, and the only markings on it are "made in USA". :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Are these small enough?
.



















 







.


----------



## BuiltToLast (Nov 18, 2010)

I picked this lil set up at a flea market. The lil plane is one of the most used tools in my shop. For the price they're a steal!!!

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-micro-brass-plane-set-97545.html
.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Are these small enough?
> .
> View attachment 27879


Those are beautiful; I think I'm in love. Are they yours? I'd love to find a set like that.




BuiltToLast said:


> I picked this lil set up at a flea market. The lil plane is one of the most used tools in my shop. For the price they're a steal!!!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece...set-97545.html


The link isn't working.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ohh, I may order a set of these small planes (2 3" long bullnose planes and a scraper).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-PIECE-MIC...593?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fa8e2f19

Price seems fair enough. $15.50 + $6.95 shipping.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> The link isn't working.


The link showed these:
.



















 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> The link showed these:
> .
> View attachment 27891
> 
> ...


Oh, OK. Yeah, these are the ones I linked to as well (on eBay). I'm tempted to order a set.

I see that Harbor Freight, where you linked to, is even cheaper than the price I found on eBay. Now I know I'm gonna order a set. And probably a few other things. Wonder if they have them in store at that price.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes I have one of those Stanley planes. Got mine at a yard sale.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I've used these mini-planes and they are pretty sweet. I don't own a set (yet) but I'll get there


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Yesterday I picked up a set of the ones Harbor Freight Tools carries. They do have them in store at $11.99 for the set of three. As long as the knives hold up worth a crap then it's a great deal. Time will tell.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Those are pretty cool. Should be able to lap the bottom and even replace the blades with better steel as needed. If they hold in place they should be pretty useful.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I have that set of minis. The look cool on the shelf next to the big dawgs


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> What brand is that one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom one is a Stanley 101. 
Stanley originally put these in a kids tool kit, but after musical instrument makers started buying the tool kits just for the plane, Stanley offered them as a stand alone item.
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan12.htm


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Is bigger better? This is one of my ity bity hand planes. It's a Stanley 12-101, that I picked up at a flea market for $1. It gets used quite a bit.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


I have that little plane. I use it to level joined pieces and remove glue. I use this a lot too. Love the little plane.


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Guys, now i know I have a Stanley 101, solved a mistery for me!

Gus


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Yesterday I picked up a set of the ones Harbor Freight Tools carries. They do have them in store at $11.99 for the set of three. As long as the knives hold up worth a crap then it's a great deal. Time will tell.


For anyone interested, I finally did use one of these (the "regular" plane, the bottom one in the second picture) for the first time a few nights ago. I don't yet know how durable the blade is going to be in the long run but it worked great on a 4 foot strip of padauk.

The down side is that I could not find a comfortable way to grip it without it digging into my palm after only a minute or two. I soon switched to a more comfortable plane. So I guess the jury is still out on whether these are worth a crap or not. Maybe wrapping it in that rubber tape (cold shrink tape) would make it less palm-gouging.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> For anyone interested, I finally did use one of these (the "regular" plane, the bottom one in the second picture) for the first time a few nights ago. I don't yet know how durable the blade is going to be in the long run but it worked great on a 4 foot strip of padauk.
> 
> The down side is that I could not find a comfortable way to grip it without it digging into my palm after only a minute or two. I soon switched to a more comfortable plane. So I guess the jury is still out on whether these are worth a crap or not. Maybe wrapping it in that rubber tape (cold shrink tape) would make it less palm-gouging.


Can you snap a pic of those with a quarter as size reference for me? Or measure one.
They look kinda handy, and for 11 bucks, I want them. I have quite a few plane irons and would swap them out right away.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

slicksqueegie said:


> Can you snap a pic of those with a quarter as size reference for me? Or measure one.
> They look kinda handy, and for 11 bucks, I want them. I have quite a few plane irons and would swap them out right away.


Sure. They are around 3" long. As you requested, I'll take a photo this evening with a quarter so you get a sense of scale.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

slicksqueegie said:


> Can you snap a pic of those with a quarter as size reference for me? Or measure one.
> They look kinda handy, and for 11 bucks, I want them. I have quite a few plane irons and would swap them out right away.


Here you go:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> For anyone interested, I finally did use one of these (the "regular" plane, the bottom one in the second picture) for the first time a few nights ago. I don't yet know how durable the blade is going to be in the long run but it worked great on a 4 foot strip of padauk.
> 
> The down side is that I could not find a comfortable way to grip it without it digging into my palm after only a minute or two. I soon switched to a more comfortable plane. So I guess the jury is still out on whether these are worth a crap or not. Maybe wrapping it in that rubber tape (cold shrink tape) would make it less palm-gouging.


 
Steve, if i may suggest. If you can get yer hands on a checkering file you could put some 'grip' on the sides o' those.
Or, another way would be to stipple ( gently) the sides with a center punch.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, been usin one fer 'bout 25- 30 years now.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Here you go:


Holy cow Steve, that's better than their marketing photos! :thumbsup:

I picked up a set a couple of weeks ago and plan to tune them up this weekend. Mine had some residual finish on the bottom that would keep them from running perfectly flat so once the bottom is lapped I may try some paste wax.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Holy cow Steve, that's better than their marketing photos! :thumbsup:
> 
> I picked up a set a couple of weeks ago and plan to tune them up this weekend. Mine had some residual finish on the bottom that would keep them from running perfectly flat so once the bottom is lapped I may try some paste wax.


Haha, I wanted to make them presentable in a pretty sort of way. I took 4 poses and chose the best one. Why? Because I'm slightly strange. By the way, those paduak curlies were cut using the plane in front with the factory edge. I have not sharpened them yet.

I hope yours work out well for you. You really can't beat the price. That's for sure.


----------

